# Heat / Humidity and Tiels



## Pikatiel (Jul 3, 2011)

This isn't a health problem yet, but I don't want it to become one.

I live in Kyoto and the heat in the summer can get up to 40 degrees C with humidity of 60-70%. I read that breezes and cool temperatures can be harmful for a tiel, so I'm hesitant to leave on the AC or an electric fan, or even open a window more than a crack.

In this situation, what's the best advice you could give for humid summer days?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I live in Florida, USA and our summer can get as high as 100+ degrees and humidity at 100% and the tiels do fine. The acclimate their bodies well to the changes of the seasons and weather.

In the afternoons everyday during the hot summer afternoons it rains and the tiels will hang against the cage bars wanting to get in the rain (if housed outdoors) or misted lightly with water (if housed inside) to cool down.


----------



## Pikatiel (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks! Good to hear he'll be ok. Do your tiels dunk half their heads into their water bowl when drinking? I'm not sure if he just doesn't realize how high the water is, or if it's refreshing for him, but he does it all the time.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I read that breezes and cool temperatures can be harmful for a tiel,


Air conditioning is fine as long as the cool air isn't blowing directly onto the bird all the time. You're not likely to have any problems with an open window (but make sure there's no way for the bird to escape).

Wild cockatiels live outdoors where they are exposed to breezes all year long and have cool weather in the winter. Our pet birds can deal with these things as long as the temperature changes aren't sudden and extreme, and the "breezes" from the air conditioning aren't too direct and continuous.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pikatiel said:


> Do your tiels dunk half their heads into their water bowl when drinking?


My cookie does it all the time, he sticks his head right in lol


----------

